# Zero Friction Glove



## FairwayDodger (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure where the other thread went to but I can report my free glove has arrived!

Slightly on the big side, if I'm honest, but certainly useable so maybe one size does (sort of) fit all!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine came in the post this AM and can confirm that the glove fits snugly and I`m a medium/large glove size normally.:thup:


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 18, 2015)

Same as above, just hit home to find it in the porch. I'm a M/L usually and this sens to fit rather well. May take a while to get used to the feel though with the synthetic cut outs and fingers.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 18, 2015)

As above


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 18, 2015)

Ordered mine 2 days ago, it's still saying "processing" in my account.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ordered mine in Monday, arrived today.

fits perfectly, and looks good as well. Will be using it at the weekend.


----------



## SVB (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine arrived and I normally buy 'small' so by golly, they've only gone and done it!

S

PS - where did the other thread go, commercial promotion perhaps? (But it was not the company's doing but a forum users discussion?)  Mods - any info?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 18, 2015)

SVB said:



			Mine arrived and I normally buy 'small' so by golly, they've only gone and done it!

S

PS - where did the other thread go, commercial promotion perhaps? (But it was not the company's doing but a forum users discussion?)  Mods - any info?
		
Click to expand...

My guess is that it was a promotion aimed at the readers of the mag, kind of ruins the point if it's given out online?


----------



## brendy (Mar 18, 2015)

SVB said:



			Mine arrived and I normally buy 'small' so by golly, they've only gone and done it!

S

PS - where did the other thread go, commercial promotion perhaps? (But it was not the company's doing but a forum users discussion?)  Mods - any info?
		
Click to expand...

I've found the thread in the mod section but noone has pegged a reason onto it so possibly a moment of fat fingers has caused it by accident.
I've alerted the other mods asking so if it's been a mistake, I will bounce it back in and merge with this thread.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			My guess is that it was a promotion aimed at the readers of the mag, kind of ruins the point if it's given out online?
		
Click to expand...

100% correct. I moved it. I'd ask that the offer isn't posted on here again for that very reason
thanks


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 18, 2015)

MikeH said:



			100% correct. I moved it. I'd ask that the offer isn't posted on here again for that very reason
thanks
		
Click to expand...

Do i get any bonus points/gloves for getting it correct Mike?


----------



## Jimbop90 (Mar 18, 2015)

If it's supposed to be for readers of the mag only then they probably shouldn't have the offer code plastered over the website's front page, but if they're assuming they're going to get no other traffic that's their prerogative.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 18, 2015)

Received mine this morning. Just about fits, looks nice. Am playing tomorrow so will add it to the list of equipment testing!


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2015)

I ordered one for HID and they've sent me a glove for a right hand. He needs one for the left


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nothing here and no reply to my email asking why my order was showing as refunded. Hopefully something will show up as the orange one is cool


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine arrived today and was waiting for me on my return from The Berkshire, I normally wear an XL and surprisingly it fits perfectly, it feels OK although the index finger feels slightly strange but I haven't sussed out why yet 

It will get a run out on Friday when I represent my B-team for the first time at my new club


----------



## needmoreclub (Mar 18, 2015)

Just received an email saying my order has been cancelled, anyone else had this, order number was 368


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2015)

needmoreclub said:



			Just received an email saying my order has been cancelled, anyone else had this, order number was 368
		
Click to expand...

My email said order refunded but same thing. I was order 115. Frustrating as I actually got the code from the magazine as I got ny subscriber copy on Monday. But, hey, its only a glove. May actually buy one as i like the colours


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine arrived this morning (I was order no 86), will be giving it a go Saturday. First impression is that I'm not too keen on the stretchiness once it's on. The fit feels fine on most of my hand but the index finger seems to have a lot of give and moves length-ways (sliding off my finger, rather than rotating) when I swing. Fish, wonder if that's what you're feeling?


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree the feeling is a bit strange in the fingers with sll that fabric, maybe im just ised to an all leather glove, time will tell.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 18, 2015)

needmoreclub said:



			Just received an email saying my order has been cancelled, anyone else had this, order number was 368
		
Click to expand...

What colour did you go for? Just wondering as they may have ran out of certain ones?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wore mine this morning, nice fit and felt good


----------



## moogie (Mar 19, 2015)

Received mine today
White
Normally M in gloves ( maybe M/L )
Fits fine

See what we think when swinging a club soon


----------



## Odvan (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuck mine on this morning for the last 9 holes of my 18 this morning. Felt fine, a perfect fit really and didn't seem to get as sweaty as my Ecco glove I had on previously. Thumbs up I suppose!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine's been despatched today


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2015)

Got mine.
Looks good, feels good..
Getting a run out tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

Got my "dispatched" mail so hoping it'll arrive tomorrow


----------



## Markw (Mar 19, 2015)

Got mine today as well, nice glove with tee and proper ball marker built in! its very tight though, hopefully gives a bit and will be more comfortable then.


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2015)

Got an email earlier to say mine has been dispatched


----------



## needmoreclub (Mar 20, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			What colour did you go for? Just wondering as they may have ran out of certain ones?
		
Click to expand...

I ordered white, possibility that's the case but would've been nice to know why it was cancelled as other are obviously getting theirs ok.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2015)

snell said:



			Got an email earlier to say mine has been dispatched 

Click to expand...

+1

Don't think it'll get here in time for tomorrow's golf, but......


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 20, 2015)

Ordered mine on the 17th and mine still says 'Processing', not overly hopeful at this point.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2015)

Wore mine  today - its a good piece of kit.


----------



## turkish (Mar 20, 2015)

Got mine today too. Seems a nice glove. Also like a glove with ball marker in it saves flapping about pockets for it


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

Hopefully get my Red one!! not had an email yet, but am a subscriber!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Hopefully get my Red one!! not had an email yet, but am a subscriber!!
		
Click to expand...

So am I but my order for an Orange one was refunded. I think it is because my wife ordered one for her dad and the addresses matched. I have no problem with this but disappointing that I had no response to an email asking for an explanation.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2015)

Just looked at the website and they are all gone now though there is a code for 50% off. 

Also noted that there is a limit to one per IP address but not one per postal address so what would not explain my cancellation (my wife ordered the one for her dad from work)


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2015)

Wore mine today and was very impressed with it, so much so I might give the Cabretta a go, really felt comfortable and helped me with my runners up place in today's comp along with 7 decent pars for 36 points :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

Got my shipping confirmation. Assume they worked out I was a pretty big deal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Just looked at the website and they are all gone now though there is a code for 50% off. 

Also noted that there is a limit to one per IP address but not one per postal address so what would not explain my cancellation (my wife ordered the one for her dad from work)
		
Click to expand...

Mag advert in GM says one per household.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Mag advert in GM says one per household.
		
Click to expand...

Thats it, my father in law is not a sliver surfer, and we tried to order one on his behalf. We got the cancellation thing too. So definitely not one per household


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2015)

Well the one my wife ordered for her dad arrived today and he has let me have that one. Early impressions are very good so if it plays ok on sunday i may be in for some more.


----------



## Scazza (Mar 20, 2015)

Got Dispatch email for mine today. Won't get to try it out for a couple weeks tho as a burst blood vessel in my right hand has me out of action for 2-3 weeks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2015)

Got mine in white and black and suitably impressed. Thank you Zero Friction


----------



## snell (Mar 20, 2015)

Scazza said:



			Got Dispatch email for mine today. Won't get to try it out for a couple weeks tho as a burst blood vessel in my right hand has me out of action for 2-3 weeks 

Click to expand...

Oooooo sounds painful that pal....hope youre better soon!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 20, 2015)

Left mine on the table and came home to discover HiD had half inched for her round and not returned it yet


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 20, 2015)

Impressed with mine! Had 100 balls down the range with it and think I will use it for 9 holes on sat then 9 holes with my FJ Sci Flex. See which I prefer


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine just arrived - feels good and a bit tighter than my normal gloves.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2015)

I wore mine yesterday and rather liked it as the round went on and I got used to the feel of it


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine arrived over the weekend. Had a try on and seems to fit nicely, is very comfy. Will give it a go at the range tomorrow and see how it compares to the Titleist Players glove I'm using ATM.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 23, 2015)

Received mine this morning.....fits well.....not sure that I should have gone for orange as it looks a little like an old school goalkeepers glove!!


----------



## Matty (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm usually a small glove and this arrived over the weekend for me and fits pretty snuggly. Was in a comp over the weekend so stuck with the tried and tested glove but will be trying this out in the next week.


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 23, 2015)

Came today, nice orange one :mmm: i normally use a Xlarge glove but one fits fine, a little snug, but still OK


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 23, 2015)

just used mine at the driving range and the grip is great, but i am not sure i liked the flex of the material on the back of my hand, felt like it was moving when i got to the top of the backswing.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2015)

Love my new Red one!! Looks great! (IMHO!)


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got mine. Really happy with the fit and feel. If I was being picky, I'd say the tee holder and ball marker are a bit unnecessary, but it wouldn't stop me using it, or buying another.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got mine.... I normally wear a small and I'm 98% sure its going to be too big in the fingers.  Length is fine but too big in circumference.


----------



## Crow (Mar 23, 2015)

Played two rounds with mine now (it's white for anybody that's interested).
I'm impressed, both fit and grip were good, I usually buy M/L.

The tee holder seems a bit of a gimmick, isn't that what your pockets are for?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 23, 2015)

Played today for first time also and yup it's a good glove :thup:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 23, 2015)

Don`t like mine.:mmm:
Thumb of the glove seemed to move around too much when swinging, plus it didn`t seem to have as much grip as my regular glove or as much feel, so it went back into the bag and I got my well used Srixon all-weather one out and played much better!

So I`m out.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Mar 23, 2015)

Received mine today, kinda wish I'd gone for a funkier colour than white now, but it's still a decent looking glove. Not sure if the tee will be staying in the holder for very long, will know once I'd had a go on the range with it. Fits nicely, I'm usually a M/S.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 23, 2015)

I've now played 3 rounds with this glove. 

The most noticeable thing for me thus far compared to other gloves I've worn is how it breathes so much better. We played over at Seacroft yesterday and the weather, well, it may as well have been June, it was beautiful, so much so I was sunburnt and have started to peel!

Anyway, I usually swap gloves half way through a round in hot climes but not with this glove, never really noticed a sweaty palm and the glove wasn't wet coming off the 18th. They'll definately have my custom going forward.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2015)

Wore mine for a round today, index finger feels odd at first but I really liked it, opposite to what Baldy Bouncer said, I thought it was really grippy.


----------



## adiemel (Mar 23, 2015)

mine turned up today. just need to get the steroid injection in my shoulder and I can get playing again.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 23, 2015)

Used mine for the first time at the weekend, fitted well, didn't feel any different to the FJ ones I normally use. 

Also pretty sure it didn't contribute to the attack of the unmentionables and the resultant horrible score..........


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 23, 2015)

Got mine today. Looking forward to getting out and using it


----------



## mchacker (Mar 23, 2015)

Played a few holes yesterday wearing it. First thing I did was throw the tee and ball marker in the bin. Apart from the odd index finger and there being a lot more black than I like on a glove it seemed to be as good as any other I use. Will I pay a tenner to replace it when time comes when my standard srixon cabrettas are still very cheap? Probably not unless it turns out to be much more durable than the others, it does everything as well but nothing stands out as being any better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine came yesterday, white, and as others have mentioned it looks and feels very good. The offer is now over but they are offering them at half price at the moment so I have bought one for my son. This promotion will have cost them a few quid but it could well be generating them some future business as an awful lot of people are using these gloves that would not have done otherwise.


----------



## Big_G (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday, green :thup:

Looking forward to trying it out at the weekend, normally need an XL glove so will be interesting to test the "one size fits all"


----------



## Chris1980 (Mar 27, 2015)

Used mine for 18 holes today.  I was really impressed. Comfortable and very breathable. Will definitely buy one when this one is knackered!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, mine's falling apart.!



3 rounds and a range session and its flaking.
The palm patch is fine - that's the bit I normally go through but the fingers are not holding up as well as my usual Weathersof...
Disappointing...


----------



## stevelev (Mar 28, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Well, mine's falling apart.!
View attachment 14686


3 rounds and a range session and its flaking.
The palm patch is fine - that's the bit I normally go through but the fingers are not holding up as well as my usual Weathersof...
Disappointing...
		
Click to expand...

Not very re-assuring. Giving my a run out tomorrow, looking at IMurg's I don't hold out with much hope.


----------



## farfaeforfar (Mar 28, 2015)

Used my garish red glove today on the range as I am still working on swing changes. I thought it did well and see how it copes with a weeks practice. 

On the plus side it matches my red iomics grips


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

Been using mine for practice. So far so good


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep, three rounds with mine this week and it's ok


----------



## JustOne (Mar 29, 2015)

Can't be bothered with research.... what's a zero friction glove? with no friction the club would simply slip outta your hand..... so is it just a brand name? (silly one if it is IMO)


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 29, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Can't be bothered with research.... what's a zero friction glove? with no friction the club would simply slip outta your hand..... so is it just a brand name? (silly one if it is IMO)
		
Click to expand...

The be fair I've been thinking exactly the same about the Zero Friction name!


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2015)

I think mines had 7 rounds now and its still in perfect condition with no sign of any wear, I wonder with it being a 1 fits all glove that some sizes will be too loose or too stretched and hence wear greater?  I'm always an XL in a glove and these are just dandy and at present lasting longer and looking better than any other glove I've used over the same period.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2015)

I am saving my ones for the rain.   not sold on the feel but since I got them free I can't complain. 

Cheekily ordered a right and left as I will only use these in the rain.


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I am saving my ones for the rain.   not sold on the feel but since I got them free I can't complain. 

Cheekily ordered a right and left as I will only use these in the rain.
		
Click to expand...

When it started to throw it down on Saturday I took mine off and put my MacWets on, I haven't read the blurb, are you saying these are OK in wet weather?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			When it started to throw it down on Saturday I took mine off and put my MacWets on, I haven't read the blurb, are you saying these are OK in wet weather?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea. I sometimes don't have any gloves in the bag when it rains so thought these would be far better than nothing at all.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 2, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			The be fair I've been thinking exactly the same about the Zero Friction name!
		
Click to expand...

The brand name comes from a supposed innovation of the golf tee (one comes with each glove). The tee only touches the ball at three points rather than cupping it like a normal tee hence Zero Friction.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 2, 2015)

freddielong said:



			The brand name comes from a supposed innovation of the golf tee (one comes with each glove). The tee only touches the ball at three points rather than cupping it like a normal tee hence Zero Friction.
		
Click to expand...

Should've called it Minimal Friction.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2015)

If the rain's that heavy I'd switch to wet gloves regardless of the make I was using. Not convinced the zero friction is going to give too much help in anything but a shower. Holding up well when I've used it at the range though


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 2, 2015)

I got mine last weekend. Tried it for one round and initial impressions are good. I think it fits better than any glove I've had before. Don't like the tee holder though.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 3, 2015)

Used mine for the first time today.... it was a little big when I first put it on but I swear on my life it shrunk into a very good fit.... it'll definitely stay in the bag.

Also I LOVED the tee... that will also stay in play.


----------



## chellie (Apr 3, 2015)

Have worn mine for two rounds and it is comfy although a little too large.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Used mine for the first time today.... it was a little big when I first put it on but I swear on my life it shrunk into a very good fit.... it'll definitely stay in the bag.

Also I LOVED the tee... that will also stay in play.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the tee ?!

Ok I'll ask the obvious question - what difference did your tee make ? 

How can a tee make any difference ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 3, 2015)

Used mine today for the first time and it was really nice. Not as comfy as my Titleist Players, and I won't be switching, but definitely can't complain for free!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine starting to flake on the fingers now like Imurg's but it did take 5-6 range and practice sessions


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mine starting to flake on the fingers now like Imurg's but it did take 5-6 range and practice sessions
		
Click to expand...

How many balls on average per session?

Begs the question, how long do we expect our gloves to last, I see some people wearing some right manky gloves which are only good for the bin, no different to scuffed and cut balls, do we expect too much from some of the golf consumables we use?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2015)

80 per session tops


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			80 per session tops
		
Click to expand...

So 5-6 rounds of golf then, how much do we expect to get out of a normal  glove before some wear & tear shows, if we said 5-6 then for a Â£9.99 glove that's less than Â£2 per round, that's less than most people pay for a ball but it comes across that we are looking for more from a glove than a ball!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not knocking it and as a freebie it's a good glove. I think if I'd put it on use for normal rounds it'll last a fair amount of time. It's not a dig at the quality of the glove at all


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			So 5-6 rounds of golf then, how much do we expect to get out of a normal  glove before some wear & tear shows, if we said 5-6 then for a Â£9.99 glove that's less than Â£2 per round, that's less than most people pay for a ball but it comes across that we are looking for more from a glove than a ball!
		
Click to expand...

Mine normally last a month to 6 weeks - so about 30 rounds


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm not knocking it and as a freebie it's a good glove. I think if I'd put it on use for normal rounds it'll last a fair amount of time. It's not a dig at the quality of the glove at all
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't saying you were, touchy!

I was just reversing your range work into rounds and then using the word "we" to ask in general what "we" all expect from a glove.

I'd get that paranoia looked into if I was you, people might start talking about you......:smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I wasn't saying you were, touchy!

I was just reversing your range work into rounds and then using the "we" to ask in general what "we" all expect from a glove.

I'd get that paranoia looked into if I was you, people might start talking about you......:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Not touchy. Tired and irritable though. What about a cabretta. I use FJ CabrettaSOf and I tend to get at least 30-40 rounds out of it with ease. Not quite as thin as other cabretta which may help its longevity


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Loved the tee ?!

Ok I'll ask the obvious question - what difference did your tee make ? 

How can a tee make any difference ?
		
Click to expand...

I only missed 1 fairway with my driver using the new tee and hit 3 in the 275-290 range. What's not to like?

Ok I'm not naive enough to think it's down to the tee, I was being faceacous, but whatever works right?


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not touchy. Tired and irritable though. What about a cabretta. I use FJ CabrettaSOf and I tend to get at least 30-40 rounds out of it with ease. Not quite as thin as other cabretta which may help its longevity
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to try the "Zero Friction" Cabretta glove, most all other brands I've tried rip or tear around the fleshy part of my hand below my little finger after a handful of rounds, with XL hands and that fleshy part is huge, its stretched in that area immediately!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2015)

No a problem I have as I take a small!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 3, 2015)

My tee broke on first drive   Glove still going strong and remember it's a winners glove


----------



## fripnchips (Apr 3, 2015)

Broke the tee on its first drive and the glove although fits nicely is showing more wear after two rounds than any glove i've used previously.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			Broke the tee on its first drive and the glove although fits nicely is showing more wear after two rounds than any glove i've used previously.
		
Click to expand...

How did you finish up today?


----------



## fripnchips (Apr 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How did you finish up today?
		
Click to expand...

5 over on the back nine. Played the best golf i've ever played shame i couldn't play in the cup


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			5 over on the back nine. Played the best golf i've ever played shame i couldn't play in the cup
		
Click to expand...

+8 gross off 14.mmmmm :rofl:


----------



## fripnchips (Apr 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			+8 gross off 14.mmmmm :rofl:

Click to expand...


 Its weird before i got my handicap i was shooting 20+ over put my cards in at 16,15 and 14.. Just waiting for it to start going horribly wrong


----------



## Ads749r (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't worry homer we've got our eye on him  He can have my sombrero now I'm not using it at the moment.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 4, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			My tee broke on first drive   Glove still going strong and remember it's a winners glove 

Click to expand...

I know your golf game is strong but have you had a lesson on teeing the ball up yet? If not it may be worth seeing your local pro.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2015)

Can safely say this glove was a rip off and it was free.

Imo theres no such thing as one size fits all.
My hand was moving around all over the place and nearly lost the club a couple of times.

I wont know how it wears because its in the bin after 6 holes.


----------



## farfaeforfar (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm only using mine for my practice sessions at the range. Is it 2 or maybe 3 weeks use, 3 visits a week with around 150-200 balls a week and no visible wear on any part.

Still doesn't feel completely right or as good as my Srixon Leather or Titliest Permasofts.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine had its first outing on Saturday and performed fine. Sadly, its owner didn't quite match the glove's performance!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Don't worry homer we've got our eye on him  He can have my sombrero now I'm not using it at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping we can catch up and get a game sorted.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 6, 2015)

Bought one of these from pro shop last year and find it very good and comfortable to wear.


----------



## brendy (Apr 6, 2015)

Same here, mine snapped on a normal drive early on in the round. Havent used the glove yet.


----------



## Big_G (Apr 22, 2015)

Finally got to use mine last week, really liked the feel and grip the glove offered.

Was considering buying more, but after only 3 rounds the glove split on the index finger


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2015)

The palm grip thing on mine came away after about 5 rounds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2015)

Mine is fraying around the fingers but it's had brutal treatment as a practice glove so hard to complain too much, especially as a freebie. If \I used it as a playing glove I would think it would last a lot longer


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 26, 2015)

Only 4 rounds of golf and the material n the thumb gives up. None of any other glove I've had wears here.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 26, 2015)

I've used mine for about 9 rounds and so far so good


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 26, 2015)

I put two on in the rain for a few holes on the front 9 on Saturday.   felt like someone else holding the club as I don't normally wear any gloves. 


Still, did the trick in the wet.


----------



## chillicon (Apr 26, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Only 4 rounds of golf and the material n the thumb gives up. None of any other glove I've had wears here.
View attachment 15117

Click to expand...

Same happened to mine, I sent them an email about it and they sent me a leather version. Some good customer service.


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2015)

Mines still going well, I'd guess over 10 rounds played and and just starting to show some wear now.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 27, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			Broke the tee on its first drive and the glove although fits nicely is showing more wear after two rounds than any glove i've used previously.
		
Click to expand...

It took mine 3 rounds for wear to show on pad of thumb. Normally get 25-30 rounds before the glove simply gets too manky and crisp to play rather than shows wear.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 27, 2015)

19 rounds now and material has come away from thumb but fingers and palm are fine :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 27, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Only 4 rounds of golf and the material n the thumb gives up. None of any other glove I've had wears here.
View attachment 15117

Click to expand...

This. Except it was three rounds. For me, other gloves eventually fail on the heel of the palm after about 20 rounds or so.

I like the fit, but if this is typical for their longevity, then they are not the glove for me.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2015)

Just a thought about the durability...
Do those who have had 'shredding' use cord/ multi compound grips...?


----------



## chillicon (Apr 27, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Just a thought about the durability...
Do those who have had 'shredding' use cord/ multi compound grips...?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 

I have actually tried using the glove since,  and the thumb pad wear doesn't actually appears to make any difference.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 27, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Just a thought about the durability...
Do those who have had 'shredding' use cord/ multi compound grips...?
		
Click to expand...

Yes all my grips are Golf Pride New Decade Multi Compound. However any other brand glove does not wear on the thumb pad.


----------



## chillicon (Apr 27, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Yes all my grips are Golf Pride New Decade Multi Compound. However any other brand glove does not wear on the thumb pad.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same until the footjoy glove I bought to replace the zero friction glove did exactly the same thing after 3 rounds. Have played for almost 30 years and never experienced it.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 27, 2015)

I sent Zero Friction a mail, just to give them feedback, I said in the mail that it was the free glove that I had received that had worn and it would be very cheeky on my part to request a replacement. Never the less I got a reply asking for a photo of the glove which a duly sent this morning, I've just got a reply saying the wear is unacceptable and that they will send me out another glove.

I didn't ask for a new glove, but it does go someway to show their customer service is on the ball looking after their customers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Mine died a death and holes in the fingers and thumb. It's hit a lot of balls and played a decent amount of golf. I would suggest it's probably lasted as long as other gloves so as a freebie I've been pleased and would consider another one for practice of it was cheap enough


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 18, 2018)

Pulled two of these out of the drawer having sat there for a couple of years.   


Heading to ballyliffin with a bad forecast.  Pissed down the whole time. Left and right glove went on at the 3rd hole. They didn't come off until the finish. 

Turned out to be a godsend.  Two of our group gave up after 9. They simply could not hold onto the club at all. All manner of club sipping contacts which was verging on dangerous at times with clubs slipping out of the hands. 

A third had similar problems but stayed out with me as I wanted to continue.  

With both gloves on I was pretty much completely fine. Just the wind and testing conditions to put up with. 

Soaked through by the end. Pretty happy with how I got the ball around. Score pretty crape with 88 but felt it was as good as it was going to get in those conditions. 


Overall these gloves did the business.  I don't normally wear a glove at all but today it was essential.


----------

